# ما موقف المسيحية من نظريه داروين " النشاه والتطور "



## GoGo No Way (26 أبريل 2013)

سلام ومحبة !!

اتمنى تكونوا بخير ..

سوالى واضح فى العنوان ما موقف المسيحية من نظريه داروين " النشاه والتطور "

لا اريد موقف الكنيسة لانها مازالت نظرية وعندما توكد ستناقش " علشان محدش يجى يقولى الكلمتين دول "

انا سوالى واضح 

انا الى فهمته من قرايه كتير ان الانسان مبقاش على طول انسان ولكن تطور .. سمك .. تمساح ... قرد ................ انسان !!  هل هذا يتعارض مع الكتاب المقدس .. الذى قال ان الله هو من خلق الانسان !! 
يعنى الانسان مش مجرد تطور عبر ملايين السنين .. " محدش يقولى يوم فى الكتاب المقدس مش شرط تعنى يوم . انا عارف  ان حد  هيقول كدة وانا عارف دة مبدئيا "


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (26 أبريل 2013)

حسب ما وجدت ان النظريه نفسها سقطت امام الابحاث الجديده وامام نقدها  ​


----------



## GoGo No Way (26 أبريل 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> حسب ما وجدت ان النظريه نفسها سقطت امام الابحاث الجديده وامام نقدها  ​



استاذى كلامك مظبوط ولكن مثلا تخش على موقع يويد الفكرة تلاقى الاثباتات ... تخش على موقع اخر ينفى ولا دليل قاطع وكل دة لحد دلوقتى تتويهات .. مفيش دليل قاطع على اثبات ولا نفى والنسبة متقاربة ... لكن اصلا مفيش اثبات طبعا علشان نتكلم عن النفى ...

لكن انا بضع احتمالات مش اكتر .. يعنى مثلا هى على شكلها الحالى هل يويدها الدين ام ينفيها .... مع الشرح

وعموما شكرا استاذى على المشاركة .. وبالفعل كلامك صحيح نسبيا


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (26 أبريل 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> استاذى كلامك مظبوط ولكن مثلا تخش على موقع يويد الفكرة تلاقى الاثباتات ... تخش على موقع اخر ينفى ولا دليل قاطع وكل دة لحد دلوقتى تتويهات .. مفيش دليل قاطع على اثبات ولا نفى والنسبة متقاربة ... لكن اصلا مفيش اثبات طبعا علشان نتكلم عن النفى ...
> 
> لكن انا بضع احتمالات مش اكتر .. يعنى مثلا هى على شكلها الحالى هل يويدها الدين ام ينفيها .... مع الشرح
> 
> وعموما شكرا استاذى على المشاركة .. وبالفعل كلامك صحيح نسبيا



اعتقد هذه الموضوعات سوف تفيدك

*هل نظرية التطور صحيحة؟ 9 براهين وحقائق تناقضها
**سفر التكوين و نظرية التطور للدكتور هانى مينا ميخائيل*

نظريه التطور


*الرد على فكر الملحدين 

*


----------



## GoGo No Way (26 أبريل 2013)

شكرا استاذى على اللينكات ان شاء الله اقراها كلها  ......   ولو عندى استفسار بعد لما اخلص اسمحلى اقولو


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (26 أبريل 2013)

*الكنيسة ليست جهة علمية لتبحث في النظريات العلمية، فهذا شأن من يمارسون هذا العلم. مُخطيء من يبحث عن الخبز عند النجّار.

لا يوجد تناقض بين المسيحية وبين أي شيء علمي، العلم يشرح كيف والكنيسة تشرح لماذا.*


----------



## GoGo No Way (27 أبريل 2013)

استاذى انا مطلبتش حاجة بحث علمى بحت .. انا بقول لو هى ثبتت هيكون موقف الكنيسة منها ايه ... سوالى لماذا  وليس كيف


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (27 أبريل 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> استاذى انا مطلبتش حاجة بحث علمى بحت .. انا بقول لو هى ثبتت هيكون موقف الكنيسة منها ايه ... سوالى لماذا  وليس كيف



*جوابتك أخي الحبيب، موقف الكنيسة منها انها مسألة علمية وليست الكنيسة هي الجهة التي تبّت فيها، يعني مسألة إيمانك بالنظرية من عدمه يرجع لك وليس له علاقة بحياتك الأبدية. الكنيسة لا تستطيع أن تقول نظرية الأكوان المتوازية مثلا صح أو خطأ لأنها لا تمارس علم الفيزياء الكمّية. وهكذا بالنسبة لباقي النظريات العلمية.

أرجو أكون ساعدتك.*


----------



## GoGo No Way (27 أبريل 2013)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *جوابتك أخي الحبيب، موقف الكنيسة منها انها مسألة علمية وليست الكنيسة هي الجهة التي تبّت فيها، يعني مسألة إيمانك بالنظرية من عدمه يرجع لك وليس له علاقة بحياتك الأبدية. الكنيسة لا تستطيع أن تقول نظرية الأكوان المتوازية مثلا صح أو خطأ لأنها لا تمارس علم الفيزياء الكمّية. وهكذا بالنسبة لباقي النظريات العلمية.
> 
> أرجو أكون ساعدتك.*



استاذى 

اذا فُرض مثلا وان الفرضية طلعت صحيحة  وهى مثلا بتقول ان الانسان اصله قرد مثلا او اصله الخلية الواحدة ..... اذا اين خلق الله للانسان .. عندها سيكون الدين مخالف للعلم .. عندها سيكون الواقع الملموس على الاقل مخالف للدين .... هل يجب دائما عندما اسئل سوال  يجب ان اضع فيه القسوة واكتب .. " هل  نظرية دراوين تخالف الدين و تنفيه ..؟ !!! هل تريد ان يكون السوال هكذا !!


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (27 أبريل 2013)

*المشكلة يا غالي انك مفتكر ان هناك تناقض بين وجود الخالق وبين صحة نظرية التطور، وده ولا حد بيقوله، لا مسيحيين ولا ملحدين حتّى. أصل الكون شيء، والتطوّر شيء آخر. طب ما ممكن ربنّا أراد خلق العالم عن طريق التطوّر، مش ده ممكن برضه؟ الخلية الأولى والجزيئات والمادة وكل ده له نقطة بداية، من أين أتى كلّه؟ حضرتك فاكر خلاص اكتشفنا كل حاجة اذا اكتشفنا التطور؟ طب ما العالم موجود بملايين بل مليارات السنين قبل وجود الخلية الأولى أساسا! حتى عالم ملحد مشهور في علم التطور من دول المصدّعين دماغنا بإستعمال النظرية كسلاح ضد الدين قال ان الخلايا فيها توقيع مُعيّن ممكن يشير لصانع. وكل ما تتعمّق في العلم بتشوف حاجات غريبة.

معرفش ليه حضرتك غضبت وما هو الشيء الغير واضح في كلامي *


----------



## GoGo No Way (27 أبريل 2013)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *المشكلة يا غالي انك مفتكر ان هناك تناقض بين وجود الخالق وبين صحة نظرية التطور، وده ولا حد بيقوله، لا مسيحيين ولا ملحدين حتّى. أصل الكون شيء، والتطوّر شيء آخر. طب ما ممكن ربنّا أراد خلق العالم عن طريق التطوّر، مش ده ممكن برضه؟ الخلية الأولى والجزيئات والمادة وكل ده له نقطة بداية، من أين أتى كلّه؟ حضرتك فاكر خلاص اكتشفنا كل حاجة اذا اكتشفنا التطور؟ طب ما العالم موجود بملايين بل مليارات السنين قبل وجود الخلية الأولى أساسا! حتى عالم ملحد مشهور في علم التطور من دول المصدّعين دماغنا بإستعمال النظرية كسلاح ضد الدين قال ان الخلايا فيها توقيع مُعيّن ممكن يشير لصانع. وكل ما تتعمّق في العلم بتشوف حاجات غريبة.
> 
> معرفش ليه حضرتك غضبت وما هو الشيء الغير واضح في كلامي *



مبدئيا انا اسف ... ودة رد كنت منتظره من بدرى  وهو دة الكلام المظبوط تمام تمام تمام ......... انا مبدئيا هشوف المواضيع بكره علشان مش هقدر هقرى كتير دلوقتى ...

بس عندى سوال لحضرتك .. هل ان الله خلق الانسان من تراب دة شىء رمزى ولا حقيقى .. بحيث لو حقيقة هل دة يتعارض مع التطور الى بالفعل ممكن ربنا يكون عملو .. علشان طبعا الكتاب مش هيذكر كل حاجة بالتفاصيل لانه مش كتاب علمى انا عارف ...ارجو تكون فهمت قصدى واساحملنى واسف مرة تانية


----------



## fredyyy (27 أبريل 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> اذا *فُرض* مثلا وان *الفرضية* ...


 
*أخي الحبيب *

*الفرضية ... هي تصوُّر شئ غير حقيقي *

*فلقد إفترضت أخت أن زوجها مات وتجاوبت مع هذا الفكر *

*فبدأت تبكي وبدأت ترتب لأحداث الدفن والعزاء وأين سيكون وماذا سوف تلبس *

*وبدأت تغضب من الذين لم يحضروا ليعزَّوها ... وراحت تفكـِّر في محامي قضية الميراث *

*وهل سيكون أمينًا في مقاومة الأهل المنازعين على الميراث *

*أم سيطمع في أتعاب اكثر لأنه سيعلم قيمة الميراث *

*وهل سيظل الأولاد يطيعوها ... ويحترموها *

*كل هذا حدث وإغتمَّت لفرضها الموت *

*والزوج المسكين ينام بجوارها *

*وفاقت من كل ما كانت ُتفكِر فيه ... عندما قبَّلها بعد ما إستيقظ *

*لكن فيه ناس يقولون للزوج بعنف ... إستمر نائمًا ... لم ُأنهي فرضيتي بعد *

*فيبكي الزوج صارخًا ... فيما تفكرين ... أنا حيٌ بعد ... لما الموت وأنا حي *

*عزيزي *
*لماذا يُفكِّر الانسان في الانسان في الخيال ... بينما الله حقيقة واقعة *
*لماذا يسيطر عليَّ الفكر الانساني المحدود ... بينما هناك من يحملني ... الذي يُعلِق الارض على لا شئ *

.


----------



## fredyyy (27 أبريل 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> ان الانسان *اصله قرد* مثلا او اصله *الخلية الواحدة* .....


 
*سؤال منطقي *

*إذا كان القرد تطور إلى إنسان *

*لماذا لم يتطور الانسان إلى ملاك *

*من الذي يُوقف التطور عند حالة الانسان *

.


----------



## GoGo No Way (27 أبريل 2013)

مبدئيا كان هناك رد لكنه اختفى .. اتمنى ان يعود ربما يحسم الامر ......

بالنسبة يا استاذى مش اى فرضية ممكن تكون غلط ... انا يدوبك بعمل حذر .. مثلا فرضية لو سوالين فى الامتحان هحل واحد ولو واحد بس هحله هو 

هنا انا فرضت ان هناك سوالي هحل اكيد الاسهل ... اذا هذه فرضية فيجب عندها ان اذاكر جيدا .... فانا لا افرض والحقيقة بجانبى ولكن افرض والحقيقة لم تحسم بعد الحقيقة لا اعرفها ... 

بالنسبة للتطور .. اسف استاذى اذا كنت تقول لماذا لا يتطور الانسان فحضرتك تستهزء او غير لامم بالامور جيدا .. ولكن بالانسبة للاجابة .. علميا مش هينفع لان الظروف المسببة للطفرة غير موجود .. دينيا . اخر شىء اراده الله ان يخلقه هو الانسان و مهد ما قبله .. وهنا السوال هل الله خلق الانسان عن طريق التطور ام لا ... فقط .. لا اريد اجابة لان الاجابة علمية ولكن اذا كانت الاجابة نعم فهل هناك ما ينفيها دينيا . ؟.


----------



## fredyyy (27 أبريل 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> اذا *اين* *خلق الله* للانسان ...


 
*هو ده الهدف *

*من يقدم النظريات *

*مخالفـًا الواقع بإفتراضات *

*يريد أن ُيبعد الله فيتحرر من الإلتزامات *


*سوف تغضب عندما أسلبك حق الكلام ... والله سيحزن عندما تسلبه أحقيته في الخلق *

*الله أكرمنا ... أكثر من الحيوانات ... والانسان يزل نفسه بكونه له قيمة ... أقل من الحيوانتا *
التكوين 1 : 26 
وقال الله نعمل الانسان *على صورتنا* كشبهنا 
*فيتسلطون* على سمك البحر وعلى طير السماء وعلى البهائم 
*وعلى كل الارض* وعلى *جميع* الدبابات التي تدب على الارض.

​**** قيمتك غالية عند الرب أيها الانسان ... فلا تحط من غلاوتك على قلب الله *** *

.


----------



## GoGo No Way (27 أبريل 2013)

استاذى اوك .. انا كنت فاهم برضو النظرية زمان من نفس الزواية الى حضرتك شايفها منه لكن مع القراية وكدة اتعلمت اكتر .. وبالفعل كلامك صحيح جدا .. ولكن النظرية بالفعل مش بتتقلل من قيمة الانسان ابدا فالله جعل الانسان على صورته وشبهه ....

عموما الى حد ما عرفت الاجابة بتاعت السوال بتاعى او بمعنى اصح عرفتها مش الى حد ما .. واشكرك على مشاركتك استاذى ..  واتمنى انك تقرأ اكتر عنها .. هى مش بتحط ابدا من الانسان زى ما الكل فاكر ..


----------



## fredyyy (27 أبريل 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> بالنسبة يا استاذى مش اى *فرضية* ممكن تكون غلط
> انا يدوبك بعمل *حذر*


 
*لا يوجد إفتراضات *

*في حق الله في خلق آدم من تراب *

*وهل تشك في الخالق ... وتتحذر منه ... الله أصدق *




GoGo No Way قال:


> * افرض والحقيقة لم تحسم بعد الحقيقة لا اعرفها ... *




*الحقيقة محسومة *

*وكونك لا تعرفها ... ليس دليل على خطأها *




GoGo No Way قال:


> *بالنسبة للتطور .. اسف استاذى اذا كنت تقول لماذا لا يتطور الانسان *




*لماذا تتأسف *

*لأني وضعت لك فرضية بسيطة *

*دلَّت على سحق فرضية التطور المذعوم *

*لماذا تريد أن يقبل الناس فرضيتك ... ولا تقبل فرضيتهم ؟*




GoGo No Way قال:


> *علميا مش هينفع لان الظروف المسببة للطفرة غير موجود ..  *




*إذا كانت الظروف غير موجودة *

*فليسقط معها فرضيتها ... فالغير موجود ... لا يُسقط حق الله في خلق آدم من تراب *




GoGo No Way قال:


> *وهنا السؤال هل الله خلق الانسان عن طريق التطور ام لا ... *
> *لا اريد اجابة لان الاجابة علمية ولكن اذا كانت الاجابة نعم فهل هناك ما ينفيها دينيا . ؟ *




*لا لا لا ... لم يخلق الله آدم عن طريق التطور *

*الآيات التالية تنفي وجود التطور *
التكوين 2 : 7 
وجبل الرب الاله *ادم ترابا من الارض* ونفخ في انفه نسمة حياة. فصار ادم نفسا حية.

الجامعة 3 : 20 
يذهب كلاهما إلى مكان واحد. 
كان كلاهما *من التراب وإلى التراب يعود* كلاهما.
​.


----------



## GoGo No Way (27 أبريل 2013)

اوك يا استاذى شكرا على الاضافة ..


----------



## fredyyy (27 أبريل 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> لكن مع القراية وكدة اتعلمت اكتر


 
*هي القراية *

*بتبعد الانسان عن الله *

*أم المعرفة ُتقـِّرب الانسان من الله *
أيوب 42 : 4 
اسمع الآن وأنا أتكلم. *أسألك فتعلمني*.

​ 


GoGo No Way قال:


> *ولكن النظرية بالفعل مش بتتقلل من قيمة الانسان *
> *ابدا فالله جعل الانسان على صورته وشبهه ....*




*جميل إنك تقول إن الله جعل الانسان على صورته وشبهه *

*لكن إذاي ... مش بتقلل من قيمة الانسان *

*أنا في الله ... إبن وَملك *

*تقول النظرية إنك أصلك قرد ... أين الرقي ... إنه الندو *




GoGo No Way قال:


> * هى مش بتحط ابدا من الانسان زى ما الكل فاكر .. *




*ده نص النظرية بيقول كده *

*شوف الكتاب بيقول إيه عن المؤمنين القديسين *
العبرانيين 11 : 38 
وهم *لم يكن العالم مستحقا لهم *.... 

مزمور 78 : 25 
*أكل* الإنسان *خبز الملائكة*. أرسل عليهم زادا للشبع.
​*يالا روعة الله في تقديره للإنسان ... عظيم أنت يارب ... يا من أكرمتني ... نعم تستحق أن ُأكرمك *


.


----------



## fredyyy (27 أبريل 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> اوك يا استاذى شكرا على الاضافة ..


 
*في إضافة أخرى *

*عندما فتح الرب عيني المولود أعمى *

*إنظر ماذا فعل ... صنع له من الطين عينين *
يوحنا 9 : 6 
قال هذا وتفل على الأرض *وصنع من التفل طينا* 
وطلى بالطين عيني الأعمى.
​.


----------



## e-Sword (27 أبريل 2013)

* كتاب مدارس النقد و التشكيك و الرد عليها ( الجزء الثالث ) سفر التكوين (1) ( أصل الكون - اصل الانسان ) 
*
*رابط التحميل 

http://www.mediafire.com/?ukroous71u8kgp0*


----------



## GoGo No Way (27 أبريل 2013)

e-Sword قال:


> * كتاب مدارس النقد و التشكيك و الرد عليها ( الجزء الثالث ) سفر التكوين (1) ( أصل الكون - اصل الانسان )
> *
> *رابط التحميل
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?ukroous71u8kgp0*



 اوك يا استاذ فريدى .... شكرا على الاضافة .. واتمنى ايضا ان تقرأ اكثر عن النظرية ..

e-Sword

شكرا على الكتاب ...


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 أبريل 2013)

*بغض النظر عن انى مبحبش " لو " دى .. لانها فى الغالب بيأتى بعدها استحالة و بيبقى هدف السؤال فلسفى اكتر من كونه عملى .. و مع ذلك هقدملك الاجابة اللى تريحك 

نظرية التطور بتفترض ان الكائنات كلها تطورت من وحيد خلية بطفرات جينية إلى ان وصلت للصورة الكاملة للانسان مرورًا بقا بالنباتات و الحيوانات و القرود و غيره .. و على اساسه الناس سابو كل حاجة و مسكو فى الانسان اصله قرد :new6: 

فيه نظريات و اكتشافات يدعو بانها تسند و تثبت صحة نظرية التطور .. فى حين وجود ادلة تنفيها فى نفس الوقت .. 

محدش يقدر ينكر وجود تشابه بين الانسان و الحيوان فى اجهزة الجسم بتختلف من فصيلة لاخرى و ارقاها الانسان .. دة العلم و المنطق بيقولو كدة .. فممكن يكون الانسان هو الصورة المتطورة من الحيوانات دى !! 

طيب نخلينا معاكم فى افتراض ان الانسان كان فى اول الخليقة وحيد خلية و حدثت طفرات جينية على مدار ملايين السنين إلى ان وصل إلى الصورة الكاملة للانسان .. علميًا هل دة ممكن الحدوث ؟ الله اعلم ! و فى الغالب لا .. ليه ؟ لان اى طفرة جينية فى اى كائن بتدنى من مستواه مش بتخليه ارقى .. حتى الانسان نفسه المخلوق بطفرة جينية معينة بيبقى عنده عيب خلقى يعنى مش حاجة ارقى بالعكس اسوء .. دى حاجة 

و هنخلينا وراكم و نقول تطور مش طفرة و دة نتيجة طبيعية ظهور الانسان .. لو كان التطور دة طبيعى فى كل الكائنات فمن المنطقى ان كل الكائنات الوحيدة الخلية تتطور لكائن اكبر و هكذا إلى ان يصل لصورة انسان .. و يبقى تواجد الانسان بالتطور الطبيعى لكائنات اخرى مش عن طريق التوالد .. 

طيب هل لو اكتشفو هيكل عظمى لتنين مجنح بقا و سحر العلم و حللوه لاقوه هو الحلقة المفقودة بين الانسان و الحيوان يبقى كدة اثبتو نظرية التطور ؟؟ برضه لا 

لان فيه نقطة بيتغافل عنها البعض .. هضربلك مثال عليها يمكن تفهمنى : دلوقتى انا قررت اعمل روبوت .. فعملت روبوت و شغلته و بعد فترة قررت اضيف عليه اوبشنز تانية .. فجيبت المواد و عملت روبوت تانى و عليه الاوبشنز الزيادة .. لكن اما تيجى تبص على الاتنين روبوت .. هتلاقيهم متشابهين و فيهم حاجات قريبة من بعض .. بس التانى معقد اكتر و متطور اكتر .. هل انا استحدثت الروبوت التانى من الاول ولا انا صنعت " خلقت " روبوت جديد خالص ؟؟ 

العلم للاسف ميقدرش يثبت هل الانسان ناتج تطور الكائنات الاخرى سواء بالطفرات الجينية او التطور ؟؟ ام خلق الله الانسان كائن جديد يشبه الحيوانات فى تركيب جسدى بس بأوبشنز ارقى و اكثر تقدمًا ؟؟ لانهم حتى فى وجود ادلة على وجود كائنات وسطية بين الانسان و الحيوانات المحيطة بنا لا يثبت بداية وجود الانسان كان خلق ام تطور ؟؟ و ان كان تطور لِمّ لا تتطور باقي الكائنات و تصل جميعًا إلى صورة انسان ؟ و توقف تطور كائنات وحيدة الخلية عند كونها وحيد خلية !! و إن كانت طفرة فما الظروف التى أدت إلى حدوث تلك الطفرة ؟ و الطفرات صعبة الحدوث اساسًا .. فهل من الممكن حدوث سلسلة الطفرات جميعها ليصل لصورة انسان ؟؟

و لو جيت دققت فى اول اصحاح من الكتاب المقدس .. بالعكس هتلاقيه بيثبت نظرية التطور .. بالترتيب .. خلق الله النبات الاول و بعدين الطير و بعدين الدواب و الحيوانات و هى دى تقسيمة الممالك فى الكائنات الحية طبقًا لرقيها و تعقيدها 

فاجابة سؤالك : لا .. نظرية التطور حتى و ان تم اثباتها لا تتعارض مع الكتاب المقدس :flowers: *


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (29 أبريل 2013)

*هل ادم اول انسان عاقل ؟*
* لو كانت الاجابه نعم*

*سؤال اخر هل هو نتيجة خلق ام تطور من كائن غير عاقل الي كائن عاقل ؟*

*وهنا ساعرّف فكر القائلين بالتطور.*

*وملخص فكرهم: *








*ويقولوا ان هومو هابيليس هو قرد منتصب غير عاقل وهوموا ايريكتس هو انسان منتصب غير عاقل ثم مرحلتين نيانديرثال وهو لااثار له ويقال انه مندثر ثم الانسان الغير متحضر من 80000 الى 4000 قبل الميلاد ثم الانسان الحضاري. *

*وهنا سؤال: *

*اولا: المرحله التي لا يوجد عليها اي دليل المسماه*
*The missing link*​ *هل علي أن أقبل هذا علميا بدون دليل وانكر الكتاب المقدس الذي له الاف الادلة؟*

*ثانيا**: **بالنسبة للانسان الغير حضاري الذي بقال انه بدون شعر, وبأنه مندثر, لم**يترك وراؤه أية اثار حضارية, لكنه السؤال هو: كيف استطاع أن ينجو من عوامل** الطبيعه ومن الوحوش رغم انه لا يملك اي شيئ يحميه من الطبيعة كالمخالب** والفك القوي, ولم يكن له شعر يحميه من تغيرات الطبيعه ولا عقل ايضا يقوده** لحماية نفسه من هذه الظروف و في النهاية استطاع أن ينموا عدديا بدرجه كبيره** جدا رغم ان كل الظروف التي كانت ضده لكي تخرج منه طفره, وهو الانسان** العاقل ثم يندثر تماما بدون اثر**, **هل هذا معقول؟*

*ثالثا: تطور هذا الانسان الغير حضاري فجاه الى انسان حضاري عاقل, بمعنى أنه حدثت طفره ما جعلت مولود من الهومو إيريكتس عاقلاً بشكل مفاجئ, يستطيع التفكير والتخطيط, قادراً على التكلم خلافاً لكل الحيوانات جميعا. وبالرغم من أنه لدي الآلاف من الاعتراضات على هذه الفكره ولكن هذه الطفره رغم استحالتها حدثت مع اثنين, الذكر والانثي بنفس الطريقه المستحيله في نفس الوقت وهما الاثنين ادم وحواء ايضا بطريقه مستحيله تلاقوا كزوجين وبدؤا الحضارة البشرية. هل هذا يعقل؟ *

*وملحوظه, ان ما يتكلم عنه المشككون هو مرحلة الانسان الغير عاقل الغير حضاري مثل انسان جاوه وهم بمنادتهم بهذا فهم يدعوّن بانه لا وجود لله ولكن تطور فقط. *

*ولكن الكتاب المقدس يوضح ان الانسان الاول العاقل الحضاري المتكلم هو ادم وهو مخلوق وليس نتيجة تطور ومن وقت ظهور ادم بدأت البشريه من 6000 سنه بالطريقه التي نعرفها.*

*وجهة نظر الكتاب المقدس ان ادم وحواء اول مخلوقين عاقلين.*

*بالطبع نعرف ان داروين هو من افترض نظرية التطور والانتخاب*

*انا لا ارفض نظرية التطور ولكن ارفض نظرية التطور الشموليه بمعني*

*من خبراتي في المعملية يمكن ان يتطور نوع الي نوع من خلال طفرات او حتي معمليا*
*فمثلا** يمكن تطور نوع من جنس بكتريا اشريشيا كولاي من حساسه الي مضاد حيوي الي**نوع اخر من جنس اشريشيا كولاي مضاد عنده مناعه للمضاد الحيوي*
*وهذا التطور النوعي هو تطور جزئي*

*ولكن لايوجد دليل علمي واحد يؤيد ان الجنس يتطور الي جنس اخر بمعني لا يمكن ان تتطور بكتريا اشيريشيا كولاي الي فطر مثلا او اميبا*

*ويمكن ان يتطور نوع القطط من قط بري الي قط منزلي هذه انواع ولكن يتطور جنس كلب الي جنس قط هذا لا يوجد دليل عليه*

*ولذلك الكتاب قال*
*سفر التكوين**1*
*24 **وقال الله**: **لتخرج الأرض ذوات أنفس حية كجنسها**: **بهائم، ودبابات، ووحوش أرض كأجناسها**. **وكان كذلك*
*25 **فعمل الله وحوش الأرض كأجناسها، والبهائم كأجناسها، وجميع دبابات الأرض كأجناسها**. **ورأى الله ذلك أنه حسن*

*فالكتاب** المقدس تكلم عن اجناس وليس انواع فالنوع يتطور مثل الانسان نوع افريقي**  ومنغولي وقوقازي ولكن جنس قرد الي جنس انسان لا يوجد دليل*

*ونقلا من كتاب ابونا عبد المسيح عن نظرية التطور وبعض الكتابات الاخري*

*نظرية التطور وأثارها الإلحادية المدمرة**:*

*نادت** الفلسفات المادية القديمة التي أعتنقها فلاسفة اليونان والتي قالت بأزلية** الكون والمادة بفكرة التطور قبل الميلاد بقرون ، وقال بها قبل دارون العالم** الفرنسي لامارك**(1744 - 1829) **،**الذي كان أو من جعل من التطور مذهباً بارزاً ، وقال أن الكائنات الحية قد** نقلت السمات التي اكتسبتها أثناء حياتها من جيل إلى جيل ، وبهذه الصورة** تطورت هذه الكائنات**. **وعلى **سبيل المثال فقد تطورت الزرافات من حيوانات شبيهة بالبقر الوحشي عن طريق** إطالة أعناقها شيئا فشيئاً من جيل إلى جيل عندما كانت تحاول الوصول إلى**الأغصان الأعلى فالأعلى لأكل أوراقها**. **ثم ليبل**(1832**م**) **الذي قال بالقدم السحيق للأرض والحياة**(33).*

*ثم جاء سبنسر**(**ولد**1820**م**) **وقال بعدم تلاشي المادة أو فنائها وبقاء الطاقة ، واستمرار الحركة وثبات العلاقة بين القوى**(**المادة أزلية لا تستحدث ولا تفنى**) **، وأن التاريخ الكلي لجميع الأشياء هو ظهورها من بدء مجهول غير مدرك ، واختفاؤها في مجهول غير مدرك ، وقال أن التطور هو**" **تجمع** لأجزاء المادة يلازمه تشتيت أو تبديد للحركة ، تنتقل خلاله المادة من حالة** التجانس المنقطع غير المحدود إلى حالة التباين المتلاصق المحدود**" . **كما**  قال أن الوحدة في الفرد أيضاً ستتحول إلى تمزق وتفسخ ، وينتهي ذلك التناسق** وهو الحياة إلى تفشي الفساد وهو الموت ، وستتحول الأرض إلى مسرح من الفوضى **والدمار والفساد وتنتهي إلى السديم والغبار الذي أتت منه**. **وبذلك تصبح دورة التطور والانحلال دورة تامة ، ولكن ستبدأ هذه الدورة من جديد مرة ثانية ، وثالثة إلى ما لا نهاية**(34).*

*وقال عن الدين أنه كان أول الأمر عبادة طائفة من الآلهة والأرواح ، المتشابهة قليلاً أو كثيراً في كل أمة**. **وتطور الدين إلى فكرة إله مركزي قوي قادر على كل شيء ، أتبع كل الآلهة له ونسق أعمالها وصلاحيتها**. **لقد أوحت الأحلام والأشباح على ما يحتمل إلى تصور أول الآلهة**000 **لقد**كان الله في أول الأمر في اعتقادهم شبحاً دائم الوجود ، وأن أقوياء الرجال**في هذه الدنيا تنتقل قواهم ، وسلطانهم إلى أشباحهم التي تظهر بعد موتهم**. **وكان لابد من استرضاء هذه الأشباح واستعطافها**. **وتطورت**طقوس الجنائز إلى عبادة ، وأخذت جميع مظاهر الاستعطاف التي تقدم للزعيم أو**القائد على هذه الأرض تستخدم في الاحتفالات والصلوات والتزلف والتقرب إلى**الآلهة**. **وبدأ تقديم الهدايا إلى الآلهة**00**الخ**(35).*

*ثم نشر تشارلز داروين سنة**1859**م كتابه**" **أصل الأنواع**" **، وناقش فيه نظريته في النشوء والارتقاء منطلقاً من مقدمة منطقية أساسية هي**: " **يعتمد تطور الكائنات الحية على الصراع من أجل البقاء**. **ويفوز القوي في الصراع ، في حين يُحكم على الضعيف بالهزيمة والنسيان**" . **ويقول** أنه يوجد صراع قاس من أجل البقاء ونزاع أبدي في الطبيعة يتغلب فيه القوي** على الضعيف دائماً ، وهذا ما يؤدي إلى حدوث التطور ولذا فقد سمى كتابه**" **أصل الأنواع بواسطة الانتقاء الطبيعي أو الحفاظ على الأجناس المفضلة في الصراع من أجل البقاء**" ! **ويكرر في كتابه عبارات**" **؛**" **الانتقاء الطبيعي**" **و**" **الصراع من أجل البقاء بين الأجناس**" **و**" **التزاوج المختار**" 000 **الخ**. **وأعتبر **أن أصل الحياة ظهر في صورة هلامية تسمى بالجبلة أو البروتوبلازم ونواة وهي**ما يسميه علماء الأحياء بالخلية ، وكل الأحياء تتكون من خلية واحدة أو**خلايا متعددة**. **وقد تطورت هذه الخلية ومرت بمراحل منها مرحلة القرد ، انتهاء بالإنسان**(36)!!*

*وقال** دارون ودعاة التطور إن للبشر والقردة الحديثة أسلافاً مشتركة ، وقد تطورت**  هذه الكائنات بمرور الزمن فصار بعضها قردة اليوم ، في حين أصبحت مجموعة**أخرى ، اتبعت فرعاً آخر من فروع التطور ، إنسان اليوم**!! **أي أن الإنسان العصري قد تطور من أحد أنواع المخلوقات الشبيهة بالقردة**! **ويقولون** أنه أثناء عملية التطور المزعومة هذه ، والتي يفترض أنها قد بدأت منذ** حوالي أربعة إلى خمسة ملايين سنة ، وجدت بعض الأشكال الانتقالية بين** الإنسان العصري وأسلافه ، ووفقاً لهذا السيناريو الخيالي وضع دعاة التطور **قائمة بأربع فئات أساسية هي**: 
(1) **القرد الجنوبي ،**
(2) **الإنسان القادر على استخدام الأدوات ،
**(3) **الإنسان منتصب القامة ،**
(4) **الإنسان العاقل**. **وأطلقوا على ما يزعمون أنه الأسلاف الأولى لكل من الإنسان والقرد اسم القرد الأفريقي الجنوبي**(37)!!*

*كما زعموا أن الحياة قد بدأت بخلية تكونت بمحض الصدفة**! **وقالوا **أنه منذ أربعة بلايين سنة خضعت أعداد متنوعة من المركبات الكيميائية التي**لا حياة فيها إلى تفاعل حدث في جو الأرض البدائي ، وفيه حثت الصواعق والضغط** هذه المركبات على تكوين أول خلية حية**(38)!!*


*( **واتوقف**هنا واقول ملحوظه انه حاول الباحثين لمدة مئات من السنين باستخدام جميع** انواع القوي والطاقات المعروفه مثل الكهرباء والحراره والطرد المركزي واشعة**اكس وغيرها الكثير جدا لتحويل مركب عضوي الي بروتوبلازم** وايضا** رغم فشلهم يطلبوا مننا ان اقتنع بان هذه المعجزه التي تسببت في بداية** الحياه رغم استحالة حدوثها انها حدثت اكثر من مره لتنتج بروتوبلازم حي اكثر**من مره ينجح احدها في التكاثر فنحتاج ان تتكرر هذه المعجزه الاف المرات** لتنجوا منهم واحده وتنتج بروتوبلازم قابل للتكاثر**. **هل هذا مقبول ؟؟؟؟؟**)*

*وتفترض** النظرية أن كل مرحلة من مراحل التطور أعقبت التي قبلها بطريقة حتمية ، أي** العوامل الخارجية هي التي تحدد نوعية هذه المرحلة ، أما خط سيرها ذاته** بمراحله جميعها فهو خط مضطرب لا يسعى إلى غاية مرسومة أو هدف بعيد لأن**  الطبيعة التي أوجدته غير عاقلة ولا واعية وتتخبط بشكل عشوائي**!!*

*وهكذا **نسف تفسير داروين الطبيعي الغاية من وجود الله ومعه فكرة الخلق ، إذ جعل**هذا التفسير الإنسان مماثلاً تماماً للحيوانات ، وخلق تياراً فكريا مادياً**  وتفاقم الصراع بين العلم والدين ، وكما يقول برتراند راسل**" **لقد**سدد مذهب داروين إلى علم اللاهوت ضربة قاسية تماماً كما فعل كوبرنيكوس في**عالم الفلك ، فالداروينية لم تجعل فحسب من الضروري التخلي عن الاعتقاد** بثبات الأنواع والتخلي عن فكرة آتيان الله بأعمال الخلق المنفصلة التي يبدو**أن سفر التكوين في الكتاب المقدس يؤيدها**. **بل أنها جعلت من الضروري أن نفترض انقضاء حقب سحيقة منذ بداية الحياة**. **الأمر الذي صدم مشاعر المؤمنين بالأرثوذكسية الدينية**"(39). **وقال الأمريكي وليم درابر**" **إذا افترضنا عدم وجود جنة عدن وأيام ستة تم فيها خلق الكون ، فهذا يعني أن العقيدة الدينية كلها كانت مجرد بنية زائفة**"(40).*

*وطبق** داروين هذه النظرية على الدين وقال أن الدين نِشأ أولاً على الإيمان بقوى**روحية غير مرئية ثم الإيمان بقوى سحرية ثم أنتقل إلى الوثنية أو تعدد**الآلهة حتى وصل إلى غايته في التوحيد**!! **ورفض ما جاء في العهد القديم مثل برج بابل وظهور قوس قزح بعد الطوفان**00 **الخ وباختصار فقد قال أن**" **كل شيء في الطبيعة هو نتيجة للنواميس الثابتة**"(41).*

*وكان** ظهور هذه النظرية سبباً في ترك الأديان وانتشار الإلحاد وعبادة الطبيعة** وإنكار الكتب الدينية والوحي والأنبياء عموماً ونفي وجود الله ووجود آدم **وحواء**الخ**ونتج عن هذه النظرية سيطرة الأفكار المادية على عقول المفكرين ومناداته م**بخضوع الإنسان للمادة وعبادة الطبيعة التي قال عنها داروين**" **الطبيعة تخلق كل شيء ولا حد لقدرتها على الخلق**"!!*

*? **وجعل الكنيسة الكاثوليكية ، كما يقول جيمس بيرك في كتابه عندما تغير العالم ، تتجه لتبني أفكار التطور الدارينية**" **وتحركت الكنيسة الكاثوليكية أسرع من أي كنيسة أخرى ، وكانت قد سمحت للكاثوليك بمناقشة التطور بعد صدور كتاب بيوس الثاني عشر في عام**1951**م بعنوان الجنس الإنساني**"(42).*

*? **كما فرضت العنصرية على العلوم الاجتماعية حيث تقول عالمة الأنثروبولوجيا الهندية لاليتا فيدرياتي**Lalita Vidyarthi " **لقد لاقت نظريته**(**نظرية داروين**) **الخاصة **بالبقاء للأصلح ترحيباً حاراً من قبل علماء العلوم الاجتماعية في ذلك**ا  لعصر ، الذين اعتقدوا أن البشر قد حققوا مستويات متنوعة من التطور وصلت** إلى أوجها في حضارة الرجل الأبيض**. **وبحلول النصف الثاني من القرن التاسع عشر ، أصبحت العنصرية حقيقة مقبولة لدى الغالبية العظمى من علماء الغرب**"(47).*

*ونتيجة لذلك ظهورت الفاشية النازية والشيوعية الماركسية فغرق العالم في بحور من الدم**!! **فقد تأثر هتلر بأقوال داروين عن**" **الانتقاء الطبيعي**" **و**" **الصراع من أجل البقاء بين الأجناس**" **و**" **التزاوج المختار**" **والتي تتكرر عشرت المرات في كتابه**" **أصل الأنواع**" **واستوحى منها أفكار كتابه**" **كفاحي**" **الذي ركز على مبدأ البقاء والنصر للأصلح وقال**" **سوف يصل التاريخ إلى أوجه في إمبراطورية ألفية جديدة تتسم بعظمة لا مثيل لها ، وتستند إلى تسلسل جديد للأجناس تقرره الطبيعة ذاتها**" . **ويصف المؤرخ هيكمان**Hickman **تأثير الداروينية على هتلر كالآتي**: " **لقد كان**(**هتلر**) **مؤمناً راسخاً بالتطور ومبشراً به**. **وأيا كانت عقده النفسية الأعمق والأعوص فإن من المؤكد أن**(**فكرة الصراع كانت مهمة بالنسبة له لأن**) 000**كتابه**كفاحي يبين بوضوح عدداً من الأفكار التطورية ، وخاصة تلك التي تؤكد على**الصراع ، والبقاء للأصلح ، وإبادة الضعفاء لإنتاج مجتمع أفضل**"(48) **،**(49).*

*? **وقرأ كارل ماركس**(1818 - 1883**م**) **،**ورفيقه إنجلز مؤسسا الشيوعية ، كتاب أصل الأنواع بمجرد ظهوره وانبهرا**بالأسلوب المادي الجدلي الذي أتبعه ، كما تأثرا أيضاً بفكر هيجل**. **وكتب ماركس في**" **بيان الحزب الشيوعي**(1848**م**) **استكمالا وتوضيحاً للماركسية**. **إن هذا المؤلف**" **يضع**الخطوط العريضة لتصور جديد للعالم ، هو المادية المتماسكة ، وهو تصور يضم** أيضاً مجال الحياة الاجتماعية والجدل ، باعتباره أكثر نظريات التطور شمولاً**وعمقاً ، ونظرية صراع الطبقات ، ونظرية الدور الثوري التاريخي العالم ي**للبروليتاريا**(**الطبقة العمالية**) - **خالقة المجتمع الشيوعي الجديد**"(50). **وقال كارل ماركس**" **أن الدين هو تغرب عن الإنسان بالهروب إلى ما يُسمى إله**" **وأيضاً**" **إنه أفيون الشعوب**000 **من يحدثني عن الله يبغي أن يسلبني مالي وحياتي**"(51).*

*? **واستخدمها** أصحاب نظرية الوثائق في الدين ، وقالوا أن الدين بدأ في زمن الإنسان** البدائي بالإيمان بالأرواح ووصل بالتطور إلى عبادة الإله الواحد**!! **بل**إن ولهاوزن حاول أن يطبق نظرية هيجل في التاريخ ، والتي تأثرت بدورها**بنظرية داروين ، ليبني نظاماً لتطوّر الديانة اليهودية في شبه الجزيرة**العربية في عصر ما قبل الإسلام**. **ويشرح ج**. **رايت رأي ولهاوزن وغيره من النقاد المتطرفين ، في كتابه دراسة الكتاب المقدس اليوم وغداً فيقول**: **البناء**الذي أقامه جراف وولهاوزن لتاريخ إسرائيل الديني أكّد أن صفحات التوراة** تعطينا نموذجاً كاملاً للتطور الديني من عبادة الأرواح في زمن الآباء إلى** التوحيد ، عندما جاءت صورة التوحيد النقية في القرنين**6 **و**5 **ق م**. **وقد عبد الآباء**(**إبراهيم وأولاده عام**1800 **ق م**) **الأرواح في الأشجار والأحجار والينابيع والجبال**00 **الخ**! **وكان إله بني إسرائيل في عصر ما قبل الأنبياء**(1000 **ق م**) **إله قبيلة ، يمتد سلطانه إلى أرض فلسطين فقط**! **وكان الأنبياء هم مخترعو التوحيد**! **وهم يعنون بهذا أن العبادة اليهودية بدأت بعبادة الأرواح ، ثم تبعتها عبادة آلهة قَبَلية ، وأخيراً ارتقَت إلى عبادة الإله الواحد**. **ثم**قالوا إن الإنسان يقدر أن يحدد تاريخ أي قطعة أدبية بأن يدرس درجة تقدم** التعليم الديني الذي تورده ، وحكموا بأنه يستحيل أن الأفكار الرفيعة عن**الله التي تعزوها التوراة لإبراهيم وغيره من الآباء تكون من نتاج أفكار**إبراهيم وسائر الآباء ، لأن فكرة الوحدانية أسمى من تفكيرهم**. **ويصف ولهاوزن فكرة أن الله الواحد خلق العالم أنها فكرة لاهوتية تجريدية غير مسموع بها وسط شعب ناشئ**. **ثم يقولون إنهم لما افترضوا أن بالدين تطوراً وارتقاءً ، فلا يناسب أن يُقال عن إبراهيم**: **وَيَتَبَارَكُ فِي نَسْلِكَ جَمِيعُ أُمَمِ الأَرْضِ ، مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّكَ سَمِعْتَ لِقَوْلِي**(**تكوين**22:18) **لأن فكر إبراهيم الديني لم يكن قد تطور إلى مثل هذه الدرجة من الرقي ، فلا بد أن هذه العبارة كُتبت بعد ذلك بألف سنة**(52)!!

* *وبالرغم من كل ما سبق إلا أن نظرية التطور وما جرى عليها من تطور هي أيضاً لم تستطيع أن تقدم دليلاً علمياً مؤكداً على صحتها**!! **بل**ولم يستطع أحد من العلماء الذين ينادون بها أن يبرهنوا على صحتها لأنها**بنيت أصلاً على الفلسفة والملاحظات الشخصية وقوة المخيلة وليس على التجربة**العلمية ، بل على تكنولوجية بدائية جداً**!! **ولم تكن هناك مجالات علمية مثل علم الوراثة وعلم الكيمياء الحيوية**!! **كما كان اكتشاف عالم النبات النمساوي غريغور مندل لقوانين الوراثة سنة**1865**م والذي ولد على أثرها علم الوراثة في القرن العشرين من أقوى الضربات التي وجهت لها**!! **ورفضها** معظم العلماء في نهاية القرن العشرين وكتبت ضدها مئات الكتب التي تثبت عدم**وقوفها أم الدليل العلمي ويرفض تدريسها حاليا في أكثر من**42 **ولاية أمريكية وحلت محلها نظرية جديدة هي نظرية**" **التصميم الذكي**- Intelligent Design " **التي تقول أن الكون خلقه عقل ذكي جداً**(**الله**) . **ويقول عنها عالم الكيمياء الحيوية الأمريكي د**. **مايكل بيهي أحد الأسماء المشهورة التي تؤيد هذه النظرية**:*

*" **على** مدى الأربعين** سنة الماضية اكتشف علم الكيمياء الحيوية الحديثة أسرار**الخلية ، وقد استلزم ذلك من عشرت الآلاف من الأشخاص تكريس أفضل سنوات** حياتهم في العمل الممل داخل المختبرات**000 **وقد تجسدت نتيجة كل هذه الجهود المتراكمة لدراسة الخلية**(**ودراسة الحياة عند المستوى الجزيئي**) **في صرخة عالية ، واضحة حادة تقول**: **التصميم المبدع**!"(53).*

*فنظرية**التطور تحمل في ذاتها دليل بطلانها فلم يستطع أحد مطلقاً أن يدعي أو يقول**أن المواد غير الحية يمكن أن تجتمع معاً لتكون حياة ، فهذا غير علمي ولم**تثبته أية تجربه أو ملاحظة على الإطلاق لأن الحياة لا تولد إلا من حياة**وتتكون كل خلية حية بالنسخ من خلية أخرى ، ولم ينجح أي شخص أبداً في العالم** في تكوين خلية حية بالجمع بين المواد غير الحية**!! **ويقر بذلك أيضاً علماء التطور أنفسهم**!! **فيقول العالم الروسي ألكساندر أوبارين ، أحد أبرز الثقات في نظرية التطور الجزيئي في كتابه**" **أصل الحياة**" **الذي نشر سنة**1936**م ؛**" **لسوء الحظ مازال أصل الخلية سؤلاً يشكل**- **في الواقع**- **أكثر نقطة مظلمة في نظرية التطور بأكملها**" ! **كما أجرى دعاة التطور منذ أوبارين عدداً لا يحصى من التجارب لمحاولة إثبات أن الخلية كان يمكن تكوينها بمحض الصدفة فثبت لهم عكس ذلك**. **يقول الأستاذ كلاوس دوز ، رئيس معهد الكيمياء الحيوية بجامعة جوهانز جوتنبرج**" **لقد**أدت أكثر من ثلاثين سنة من إجراء التجارب عن أصل الحياة في مجالات التطور**الكيميائي والجزيئي إلى الوصول إلى إدراك أفضل لضخامة مشكلة أصل الحياة على**الأرض بدلاً من حلها**. **وفي الوقت الحالي ، فأن المناقشات الدائرة حول نظريات وتجارب أساسية في هذا المجال إما أن تنتهي إلى طريق مسدود أو**إلى اعتراف بالجهل**"(54)!!*

*وعلى** عكس علماء التطور الذين يندبون فشل نظريتهم ووصولهم إلى طريق مسدود**واعترافهم بالجهل ، تقف الغالبية العظمى من العلماء على أرض الإيمان بالله** الذي رأوه في أعماله في الكون الذي خلقه بتصميم ذكي ، كما يقول الكتاب**" **السموات تحدث بمجد الله**. **والفلك يخبر بعمل يديه**" (**مز**19 :1) **، ولمسوه بقلوبهم ومشاعرهم وأحاسيسهم وأكد لهم المنطق والعقل العلمي وجوده**. **وقد قامت مجلة**Le Nouvel Observateur **الفرنسية الأسبوعية بتحقيق لدى العلماء الفرنسيين فأكتشفت أن الغالبية العظمى منهم يؤمنون بالله**. **ونشرت أيضاً مؤسسة جيوفاني أنييلي الإيطالية نتائج مماثل لدى العلماء الإيطاليين**. **ويؤكد عالم الفلك الإنجليزي فريد هُويل**Hoyle **وهو عقل من أكثر العقول ابتكاراً في القرن العشرين أن العالم والإنسان في وسطه لا يمكن أن يكونا ثمرة المصادفة والضرورة**. **وقال أيضاً**" **إن اكتشاف كل جزء جديد ، سواء كان الـ**(**واو**W) **أو**(**الصفر**Zero) **يظهر هندسات لا تخطر ببال وانسجامات رياضية رائعة الجمال**. **فقوانين الفيزياء ترعي نظاماً وتماسكاً عظيمين جداً ، حتى يكاد أن يكون عدم التفكير في وجود تصميم مستحيلاً**" . **ويفسر الأستاذ أنطونيو زيكيكي ، وهو واحد من أعظم علماء الذّرة اليوم تركيب المادة قائلاً**" **إن الذي صنع العالم كما يقول أينشتاين ، لم يكن بوسعه أن يُحسن اختياراته أكثر من ذلك**"(55).*
*ويقول أرنو بنزياس مكتشف المُحَتَمل لميلاد العالم**- **الانفجار العظيم**- **والفائز بجائزة نوبل العام**1978**م لعلم فيزياء الفلك ، أنه ما من شيء ثابت ونهائي في العلم أبداً**. **ثم قال**- **مخاطباً الله ومستخدما قول المزمور الثامن**- **أن السؤال الذي أسأله لنفسي هو**: " **من هو الإنسان حتى تذكره**" (**مزمور**8)(56)*

*وهنا اوضح نقطه مهمه*

*وهي**ان انصار نظرية التطور الرافضين للكتاب المقدس والايمان حاولوا جاهدين ان**يثبتوا ان الانسان اصله قرد ولكن لايوجد دليل علي ذلك ولكن** كان** يعيش في هولنده باحث اوجين دوبوا وهو طبيب شاب وقارئ اقتنع بداروين وهايك ل**وكان هذا الأخير عالما حيائيا وفيلسوفا ادخل إلى المانيا النظريات** التحولية وقد نسقها إلى أقصى حد فكانت شجرته السلالية للحياة تبدا بكائن** بسيط إلى حد هو حلقة اتصال بين المادة والحياة كانت تتابع تلك الشجرة حتى**الإنسان مرورا بالقرد لكن الفرق شاسع بين الإنسان والقرد كي يتم الانتقال**من الواحد إلى الاخر مباشرة وبما انه كان يتوجب ايجاد مثل هذا الوسيط فقد**وجد بكل تاكيد ونستطيع ان نطلق على هذا الكائن النصف قرد والنصف إنسان**الاسم اليوناني البيتيكانتروب او الفيتيكانثروب ومعناه**(**فيتيوس**) **قرد و**(**انتروبوس**) **إنسان واخذ دوبوا على عاتقه ان يجد الإنسان القرد ولكن اين السبيل للتفتيش عنه**? **قال**في نفسه ان الإنسان القرد وخاصة اشباه الإنسان يعيشون في الأقاليم**المدارية فقط عاش اجداد الإنسان بالتاكيد في المناطق الحارة وخاصة يوم**بدؤوا يفقدون شعورهم هناك احتمال أكبر باكتشاف احافيرهم في الأقاليم**المدارية واثر توصله إلى هذا الاستنتاج العاجل تعين دوبوا طبيبا عسكريا في**الهند الهولندية وباشر القيام بحفريات دونما تأخير في سومطرة وجاوه عند**وصوله في نيسان**1890 **في**وسط الجزيرة على ضفتي جدول سولو في منطقة ترينيل واكتشف بقايا ثديات عديدة**وقد لفته بين هذه الاحافير ضرسان بدا له انهما تخصان شامبانزيا ووجد إلى**ابعد من ذلك بقليل تجويف جمجمة نسبت هي أيضا إلى الحيوان نفسه واكتشف في**السنه التالية**1892 **في مكان أعلى على بعد**15 **متر**من المكان الأول وفي الطبقة ذاتها عظم فخذ تقرب بنيته من بنية عظم فخذ**إنسان فنسب بعد تفكير طويل إلى القرد نفسه عظم الفخذ والتجويف الجمجمي**والضرسين وعاد بعد ذلك إلى اوروبا ونشر في مؤتمر ليد هذا الخبر المدهش**"**وجدت البيتيكانتروب**" **وبدا**جدل عنيف خرج بعيدا عن اوساط الباحثين في علم الاحاثة كانت نتيجته مجموعة**وفيرة من الدعابات انصبت من كل الجهات على دوبوا وإنسانه القرد المركب من**شذرات تبعد كل منها عن الأخرى**15 **م**وهكذا حين يجهل المرء كل الجهل دقة المناهج التي يستعملها علماء الاحاثة**يبدا الاسخفاف ويكثر الساخرون وظل الجدل يراوح مكانه حتى اليوم الذي اكتشف**فيه السينانتروب ويروي الاب تيار دي شاردان الذي كان يومئذ مستشارا في**الخدمات الجيولوجية الصينية هذا الاكتشاف على هذا النحو**"**تبدا قصة هذا الحدث عام**1920 **يوم كان الدكتور ج**.**غ اندرسن مستشار في الخدمات الجيولوجية الصينية فقد زار مقالع الكلس في شو كو تيان وهي محلة تقع على بعد**50 **كلم**إلى الجنوب الغربي من بكين جذبت انتباهه ترسبات حمراء ذات احافير تملأ بعض**الاخاديد اظهرتها اشغال استثمار في سلسلة من التلال الكلسية وبايعاز من**الدكتور اندرسن عهد بالتنقيب في احدى هذه الجيوب إلى**جيولوجي وعالم احاثة**مطلع هو الدكتور و**. **زدنسكي وبعد ذلك بعدة سنوات في عام**1927 **وبعد**دراسة للمواد المستخرجة أصبح بإمكان هذا الأخير القول بانه وجد في ذلك**المكان سنين من اسنان كائن ادعوا انه يشبه كائن بشري مندمجتين ببقايا**حيوانات قديمة جدا ذات طابع بليستوسيني في ذلك العهد كان الماسوف عليه**الدكتور دفدسون بلاك يحتل كرسي علم التشريح في الكلية الطبية المتحدة في**بكين فادرك حالا اهمية اكتشاف زدنسكي والنتائج المترتبة عليه ونجح الدكتور**بلاك ان يتنظم بدعم من مؤسسة روكفلر والمؤسسة الجيولوجية الصينية سلسلة**حفريات رفيعة المستوى هي اهم من جميع ما تحقق في عصر ما قبل التاريخ إطلاقا**وتتابع العمل دون توقف منذ عام**1921 **وفي نهاية هذه السنوات العشر من الجهود استخرجت من الرسوبيات عن طريق الحفريات سلسلة كاملة من البقايا البشرية**(**ست جماجم وبعض شظايا اطراف**) **تمثل**ثلاثين فرد إلى جانب آلاف العظام المتحجرة التي تعود بمعظمها لأنواع من**الثديات المنقرضة من زمن بعيد واثر دراسة هذه المجموعة المكتشفة انطلقت** الفكرة الزاعمة بان البيتيكانتروب والسينانتروب هو الإنسان الأول*

*اذا** فهو يفترض فرضيه ويحاول اثباتها باي شكل ويحاول ان يثبت ان هذه البقايا هي**كل كائن الوسيط بين الانسان والقرد واتباعه يتبعون نفس المنهج*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (29 أبريل 2013)

*وتوضيح فكرة الوسيط*

*اعرض صوره للجماجم*








*السفلي**يمين هي لانسان واليسار هي غوريلا ونري الفرق في النسبه بين الجزء الجبهي **والجزء المخي فالجزء الجبهي في الانسان اصغر من الجزء المخي اما في**الغوريلا فهو العكس الجزء الجبهي اكبر بكثير من الجزء المخي*

*فهم  **يعتقدو ان المرحله الوسيطه بين تطور القرد الي انسان هو مرحله يكون فيها** الجزء الجبهي مساوي تقريبا للجزء المخي وهذا ما يحاولوا يثبتونه*

*ولكن** يوجد بالفعل قرده كثيره الجزء الجبهي اصغر من الجزء المخي بل هذا بنسبه **اكبر من الانسان نفسه وهي غير عاقله وايضا ليس لها علاقه بالتطور القرد الي** انسان من قريب او من بعيد وعلي سبيل المثال الجمجمتين العلويتين**. **فكيف يعتمدون علي شيئ مثل هذا رغم انه غير ثابت علميا بادله ؟*

*ثانيا فكرة الانسان المنتصب*

*Homo erectus *​ *الذي يعتبر المرحله الوسيطه من القرد الي الانسان العاقل*
*Homo habilis*​ *ووعلي سبيل المثال لما يدعي انه مراحل تطور القرد الي الانسان المنتصب هو انسان جاوه وانسان بيكنج وصبي تركانا وامراة سومطره وغيرهم*
*رغم ان علماء التطور فشلوا وبشده اثبات انهم من مراحل الانسان المنتصب ولكن اطلقوا عليهم*

*Apes **قرده عليا*

*ولكن** اصر باحث منهم وهو مثل بودين وليبنو ان يعتبرهم بشر ولكن الغالبيه من **العلماء حتي الغير مؤمنين منهم وغيره شرحوا تفصيلا ادلة اثبات انهم قرده*
*حجم المخ*

*مخ الانسان يتراوح من**1350 **سم**3 **الي**1400 **سم**3 **ولكن اكبر حجم للقرود وصل الي**1040 **سم**3 *

*والشامبنزي**500 **سم**3 **والغوريلا**700 **سم**3 *

*وجماجم انسان جاوه وصبي تكانا وغيره متوسطها**950 **سم**3 *

*فانسان جاوا تقريبا**930 **سم**3 *

*صبي تركانا علي اعتبار عندما يبلغ يصل الي**910 **سم**3 *

*وبقيتهم يقعوا في نطاق**800 **سم**3 *


*انسان جاوا*
*





* *ومن**الدوران نري ان حجم الجزي الجبهي اكبر من الجزء المخي ولكن عليه خلاف كبير **بسبب عدم اكتماله واكد بعض الباحثين منهم يوجين ديبوا ان هذا الدوران** يتماشي مع انواع كبيره قديمه من قردة الجابون*
*فقردة** الجابون حاليا حجمها اصغر بكثير من الماضي ولو وضعنا فقط في الاعتبار حجم**مخ قردة الجابون في السابق سنعرف ان ما يريد ان يثبته مؤيدي التطور فاشل**تماما*

*"Pithecanthropus [Java Man] was not a man, but a gigantic genus allied to the gibbons, however superior to the gibbons on account of its exceedingly large brain volume and distinguished at the same time by its faculty of assuming an erect attitude and gait [2]. It had the double cephalization [ratio of brain size to body size] of the anthropoid apes in general and half that of man." *​ *وصورة مقارنه بينهم*

*



* 

*صبي تركانا*
*Turkana boy *




 
*ومقارنه بجمجمة انسان*






*ونري بوضوح فرق الجزء الجبهي عن الجزء المخي*
*postcranial skeleton*​ 
*وهو ايضا يتشابه مع انسان جاوه في تشابهه مع قردة الجابون اكثر*








*وهذه هي القائمه التي يتكلمون عنها ويستشهد بها مؤيدي نظرية التطور*

*•Apr 2010: Two partial skeletons assigned to a new species, Australopithecus sediba, were discovered at Malapa in South Africa in 2008. It is claimed by its finders to be transitional between A. africanus and Homo and a possible candidate for the ancestor of Homo. *​ *•Oct 2009: A partial skeleton of Ardipithecus ramidus which was discovered in late 1994 was finally released after 15 years of excavation, restoration and analysis (White et al. 2009; Gibbons 2009). It was bipedal on the ground, though not as well-adapted to it as the australopithecines, and quadrupedal in the trees. The journal Science has published a collection of 11 papers on the skeleton and its environment. *​ *•Sep 2006: An exceptionally complete skeleton of a young Australopithecus afarensis child, nicknamed 'Selam', has been discovered in Ethiopia. It seems to contain a mixture of bipedal and arboreal features. (Alemseged 2006, Wood 2006) *​ *•Mar 2005: A newly-discovered partial skeleton from Mille in Ethiopia is claimed to be the world's oldest bipedal hominid. The fossil is about 4 million years old and has not yet been classified or published in the scientific literature, though it is said to fall between Ardipithecus ramidus and Australopithecus afarensis. *​ *•Feb 2005: Two skulls found near the Omo River in Ethiopia in 1967 by Richard Leakey and thought to be about 130,000 years old have now been dated at 195,000 years, the oldest date known for a modern human skull (McDougall et al. 2005). The Omo I skull is fully modern, while Omo II has some archaic features. *​ *•Oct 2004: A new species of hominid, Homo floresiensis, has been discovered on the Indonesian island of Flores. The most complete fossil is that of an almost complete skull and partial skeleton of a female who appears to be about a meter tall, with an astonishingly small brain size of 380cc. The floresiensis fossils date from between 38,000 and 18,000 and are thought to be a dwarf form of Homo erectus. (Brown et al. 2004, Morwood et al. 2004, Lahr and Foley 2004) *​ *•Jul 2004: Fragments of a small H. erectus skull, OL 45500, have been discovered at Olorgesailie in Kenya. The skull is an adult or near-adult, and about 0.95 million years old. The brain size can not be measured directly, but from the size of the bones the skull is similar in size to the two larger Dmanisi skulls (D2280 and D2282) and so probably in the 650-800 cc range, which is small for erectus. (Potts et al. 2004, Schwartz 2004) (See also a New Scientist article, Petite skull reopens human ancestry debate, and my comments) *​ *•Mar 2004: A new paper contains details of four new mtDNA sequences which have been retrieved from Neandertal fossils (Serre et al., 2004). This brings the number of known Neandertal mtDNA sequences to eight, all of which are closely related, and considerably different from all modern human mtDNA sequences. *​ *•Mar 2004: Some fragmentary fossils discovered in Ethiopia and dating between 5.2 and 5.8 million years old were originally assigned to a new subspecies, Ardipithecus ramidus kadabba. Following further study, the finders have decided that the differences between them and other fossils justify assigning them to a new species, Ardipithecus kadabba. (Haile-Selassie et al. 2004, Begun 2004) *​ *•Jun 2003: Three new skulls from Herto, Ethiopia, are the oldest known modern human fossils, at 160,000 yrs. The discoverers have assigned them to a new subspecies, Homo sapiens idaltu, and say that they are anatomically and chronologically intermediate between older archaic humans and more recent fully modern humans. Their age and anatomy is cited as strong evidence for the emergence of modern humans from Africa, and against the multiregional theory which argues that modern humans evolved in many places around the world. (White et al. 2003, Stringer 2003) *​ *•Apr 2003: A new study has claimed an age of over 4 million years for the australopithecine skeleton Little Foot from South Africa. If true, this would make it one of the oldest known australopithecine fossils. (Partridge et al. 2003)*​ *•Feb 2003: OH 65, a fossil from Olduvai Gorge consisting of an upper jaw and part of the lower face, may cause a reevaluation of the species Homo habilis. (Blumenschine et al. 2003, Tobias 2003)*​ *•Jul 2002: A fossil skull discovered in Chad, between 6 and 7 million years old, has been assigned to a new genus and species, Sahelanthropus tchadensis. The skull is small and apelike, but with some features associated with hominids. (Brunet et al. 2002, Wood 2002)*​ *•Jul 2002: The fossil skull D2700 discovered at Dmanisi, Georgia, is the smallest and most primitive hominid skull ever discovered outside of Africa, and although tentatively assigned to Homo erectus, it and two other skulls and three lower jaws appear in many ways to be intermediate between it and H. habilis. (Vekua et al. 2002, Balter and Gibbons 2002) These specimens have since been allocated to Homo georgicus (Gabunia et al. 2002) *​ *•Mar 2002: According to its discoverers, a new Homo erectus skull from Bouri in Ethiopia, about 1 million years old, indicates that Homo ergaster should not be considered a separate species from Homo erectus (Asfaw et al. 2002)*​ *•Dec 2001: A new study claims that Homo erectus had rapid dental growth rates and had not yet developed the slow growth rates of modern humans. (Dean et al. 2001, Moggi-Cecchi 2001)*​ *•Jul 2001: A number of fragmentary fossils discovered between 1997 and 2001, and dating from 5.2 to 5.8 million years old, have been assigned to a new subspecies, Ardipithecus ramidus kadabba. (Haile-Selassie 2001) (P.S. this taxon was later named as a species, Ar. kadabba, in March 2004) *​ *•Mar 2001: A 3.6 million year old fossil from Kenya, WT 40000, has been assigned to a new species and genus, Kenyanthropus platyops. (Leakey et al 2001, Lieberman 2001). *​ *•Feb 2001: A French-Kenyan team has found a fossil claimed to be both considerably older than any other hominid (at 6 million years) and more advanced than the australopithecines. The fossil, originally nicknamed "Millennium Man", has been named Orrorin tugenensis, and is claimed by its finders to be a direct ancestor of humans, relegating the australopithecines to a side branch (Senut et al. 2001). These claims are being treated with caution so far (Aiello and Collard 2001). *​ *•Jan 2001: A fossil of a 3.4 million year old hominid, probably belonging to a child, has been discovered in Ethiopia. *​ *•Jan 2001: A new study has sequenced mitochondrial DNA from the anatomically modern Mungo Man fossil from Australia and found it to be outside the range of modern human mtDNA. The authors have claimed this is strong evidence for the multiregional model of human evolution, as opposed to the currently dominant Out Of Africa model (Adcock et al. 2001). However, other other experts have challenged this. Cooper et al. (2001) have published a rebuttal of this claim. *​ *•Mar 2000: Mitochondrial DNA from a second Neandertal specimen (a baby from Mezmaiskaya Cave in Russia) has been successfully sequenced. Like the first specimen, it is well outside the range of variation of modern humans (Ovchinnikov et al. 2000, Höss 2000). Analysis of the mtDNA of a third Neandertal from Vindija in Croatia also confirms the earlier findings. (Krings et al. 2000)*​ *•Apr 2000: Two Homo erectus crania and a mandible have been discovered at Dmanisi in the Republic of Georgia. They have been dated at about 1.7 million years. (Gabunia et al. 2000, Balter and Gibbons 2000)*​ *•The complete skull of a female Australopithecus robustus has been discovered at Drimolen in South Africa, along with the lower jaw of a male robustus found only a few inches away. (Keyser 2000)*​ *•Apr 1999: A new species, Australopithecus garhi, has been named from fossils found near Bouri in Ethiopia, by a joint Ethiopian, American and Japanese team. This small-brained, large-toothed hominid was found near antelope bones which had been butchered by stone tools (Asfaw et al. 1999).*​ *•Apr 1999: According to Neandertal expert Erik Trinkaus, the 24500-year-old skeleton of a young boy found in Portugal contains characteristics of both modern human and Neandertals, and is evidence that the two groups interbred (Duarte et al. 1999).*​ *•Oct 1998: Although it has not yet been fully excavated, it seems that virtually an entire australopithecine skeleton has been discovered by Ronald Clarke at Sterkfontein in South Africa. This skeleton belongs to the same individual as the "Little Foot" set of four foot bones discovered by Clarke in 1994 (see below).*​ *•An article by geographer Jerome Dobson (1998) suggests that Neandertal features are caused by an iodine deficiency, or by a genetic difference in the thyroid. (Diseases associated with low-iodine diets are goiter and cretinism.) Expect this controversial claim to receive skeptical scrutiny from anthropologists.*​ *•Jul 1998: Analysis of new A. africanus fossils from Sterkfontein in South   Africa suggests that the forelimb and hindlimb proportions of africanus were more ape-like than in the earlier A. afarensis. (McHenry and Berger 1998)*​ *•A well-preserved Homo cranium discovered in Eritrea is about 1 million years old, and contains a mixture of erectus and sapiens characteristics. (Abbate et al. 1998)*​ *•A new A. boisei skull is one of the most complete known, and the first known with an associated cranium and lower jaw. It also has a surprising amount of variability from other boisei skulls, which may have implications for how hominid fossils are classified. (Suwa et al. 1997; Delson 1997)*​ *•Jul 1997: In a stunning technical achievement, it appears that a portion of Neandertal mitochondrial DNA (mtDNA) has been successfully extracted for the first time. It differs by a surprising amount from equivalent modern human DNA, suggesting that Neandertals were not particularly closely related to any modern humans, and supporting (but certainly not proving) claims that they were a different species. (Krings et al. 1997; Kahn and Gibbons 1997)*​ *•Some Homo fossils found recently in Spain, and dated at over 780,000 years, are the oldest confirmed European hominids. It is not yet clear what species they belong to, although the discoverers have named them Homo antecessor. (Bermudez de Castro et al. 1997; Kunzig R. 1997) *​ *•The oldest known stone tools have been found at Gona, Ethiopia, in sediments dated at between 2.5 and 2.6 million years old. The makers are unknown, but may be early Homo. (Semaw et al. 1997)*​ *•An upper jaw belonging to the genus Homo and dated at over 2.3 million years old has been found in Ethiopia, associated with stone tools. (Kimbel et al. 1996)*​ *•Recent studies claim that some Javan skulls are between 51,000 and 27,000 years old, far more recent than previously thought. If confirmed, it means that Homo erectus and sapiens co-existed in this region for some time. (Swisher et al. 1996)*​ *•A partial jaw found in Chad (Central Africa) greatly extends the geographical range in which australopithecines are known to have lived. The specimen, which has been nicknamed Abel, has since been named Australopithecus bahrelghazali. (Brunet et al. 1995)*​ *•Four australopithecine foot bones dated at around 3.5 million years are the oldest hominid fossils yet found in South Africa. They seem to be adapted to bipedalism, but have an intriguing mixture of ape and human features (Clarke and Tobias 1995). Since then, 8 more foot and leg bones have been found from the same individual, who has been nicknamed Little Foot.*​ *•Recent finds at Zafarraya in Spain suggest that Neandertals may have survived longer than previously thought, perhaps as recently as 27,000 years ago.*​ *•Two hominid teeth in a small jaw fragment found in China and dated at around 1.9 million years are claimed as evidence that Homo arrived in Asia earlier than currently thought. (Huang et al. 1995) (However other researchers have suggested this is a fossil ape.)*​ *•Recent research suggests that the some australopithecines were capable of a precision grip, like that of humans but unlike apes, which would have meant they were capable of making stone tools. (Susman 1994)*​ *
وقدمت القائمه التي يستشهد بها من يرفض الخلق ويؤمن بنظرية التطور*
*ونلاحظ**الاتي

ان الاحجام للمخ اقل بكثير من حجم مخ الانسان وتطور الفكر مختلف** تماما ومقياس العمر بالكربون المشع ولا يوجد دليل واحد علي انهم كائنات **عاقله

* *واتسائل**ما هو الدليل علي انهم مراحل تطور بشر عاقله ؟ فقط لوجود جماجم لقرده** متطوره يطلق عليهم مراحل وسيطه ؟ ولماذا يرفضوا انهم قرده كانوا اكبر حجما**وصغروا في الحجم مثل الكثير جدا جدا من الكائنات كاسماك القرش والتماسيح**وغيرها الكثير من الكائنات التي كانت اكبر وصغرت في الحجم بسبب اختلاف** الضغط الجوي واختلاف نسبة الرطوبه وغيرها من العامل المؤكده*
*ولماذا **نجت القرده الاقل تطور حتي الان اما هذه المراحل التي هي يفترض انها وسيطه**للانسان شبه عاقله اختفت ؟ اليس كل هذا يجعلنا لا نقبل هذه الفرضيات ؟*

*اتوقف عند هذه النقطه واعرض شيئ اخر مهم*

*الكربون المشع*
*كل هذه الحفريات استخدم الكربون المشع في تحديد عمرها او بعض العناصر المشعه الاخري*
*والكربون المشع هو كربون**14 *
*وكيف يستخدم كربون**14 **في حساب العمر*

*قد يصل عمر قطعة من الخشب او العظام إلى**5000 **عام**.  **ومن** الطبيعي ان نتسأل عن كيفية تمكن العلماء من تقدير عمر الأثار والحفريات** التي توجد على الكرة الأرضية، وما هي الطريقة المستخدمة؟ وفي هذه المقالة**سوف نشرح الفكرة الفيزيائية لتقدير أعمار الكائنات باستخدام الكربون**-14.*
*يستخدم كربون**-14 **كمقياس لتقدير أعمار الحفريات ذات الأساس البيولوجي والتي قد يصل عمرها في بعض الأحيان أكثر من**50000 **سنة**. *

*ما هو كربون**-14**؟*
*تصطدم الأشعة الكونية**cosmic rays **الغلاف الجوي باستمرار،  ويقدر أن ملايين الاشعة الكونية تصطدم بجسم الانسان كل ساعة**.  **تصطدم**الأشعة الكونية بذرات الغلاف الجوي مما ينتج عنه اشعة كونية ثانوية في شكل**نيوترون تحمل طاقة حركة، تصطدم هذه النيوترونات بذرات النيتروجين**-14 **المكون من سبع بروتونات وسبع نيوترونات**.  **ينتج عن هذا التصادم ذرة كربون**-14 **المكونة من ستة بروتونات وثمانية نيوترونات وتتحرر ذرة هيدروجين المكونة من بروتون واحد فقط**.  **تعتبر ذرة الكربون**-14 **ذرة غير مستقرة لأن عدد بروتوناتها لايساوي عدد نيوتروناتها مما تسمي بالكربون المشع الذي له عمر نصف**(**وهو العمر اللازم لكي تقل كمية النشاط الإشعاعي إلى النصف**) **هو**5730 **سنة**. *
*n + 14N → 14C + 1H*
*كربون**14 **هو نظير من نظائر الكربون المشعة ، وهو مصدر لاشعة**(B) **يتحلل بمرور الوقت**. **فاذا كان لدينا كمية معينة منه ، بعد مرور**5730 **عام يكون قد تحلل نصفها**. **وهذا ما ندعوه بعمر النصف ، ويكون لنا هذا العمر بمثابة الاساس الذي نعتمد عليه في اعتبار كربون**14 **كطريقة ناجعة في تحديد العمر**.*








*شرح للدورة الطبيعية لانتاج كربون**14 **وامتصاصه في النبات ومن ثم للانسان إلى ان يتحلل إلى نيتروجين**14 **وتقل نسبته في الجسم بمرور الزمن**.*

*الكربون**14 **موجود في كل الكائنات الحية*
*ذرات الكربون**14 **التي**تنتج من الأشعة الكونية تتحد مع الأكسجين لتكون ثاني أكسيد الكربون، يتم**امتصاص ثاني أكسيد الكربون من قبل النباتات خلال عملية التمثيل الضوئي،**ينتقل كربون**-14 **من النبات إلى الانسان والحيوان من خلال الأكل**.  **تكون نسبة الكربون**-12 **إلى الكربون**-14 **في الهواء وفي كافة الكائنات الحية نفس النسبة**.  **ويقدر عدد ذرات الكربون**-14 **في الهواء بذرة واحدة لكل**1012 **ذرة كربون**-12**، ذرات الكربون**-14 **مشعة**وتضمحل باستمرار من خلال اطلاق اشعة بيتا ولكن يتم تعويض الفاقد من جسم**الكائنات الحية بمعدل ثابت من خلال ما نتناوله من طعام أو ماء**.*
*عند هذه اللحظة نؤكد على أن جسم الانسان يحتوي على نسبة ثابتة من الكربون**-14 **فيه وتساوي نفس النسبة في الحيوان والنبات**.*

*حساب العمر*
*تكمن الفكرة في الاعتماد على الكربون**-14 **لحساب العمر عن توقف توزيد الكمية المفقودة من الكربون**-14 **عند الوفاة للكائن الحي فتختلف النسبة بين الكربون**-12 **إلى الكربون**-14 **عن باقي الكائنات الحية لان الكربون**-14 **هو عنصر مشع ويضمحل بمعدل ثابت مع الزمن من خلال اطلاق جسيمات بيتا ولا يتم تعويضه كما هو الحال للكائن الحي**.  **بينما يبقى الكربون**-12 **ثابتا في جسم الكائن قبل الوفاة وبعده**.  **وعليه نستنتج أنه بقياس النسبة بين الكربون**-14 **إلى الكربون**-12 **ومقارنة النتيجة مع النسبة بينهما في الكائنات الحية يمكن حساب عمر العينة**.*
*والمعادلة التالية توضح نحسب العمر*
*( **من موقع الفزياء التعليمي**) *
*t = [Ln (Nf/No) / (-0.693) ] x t1/2 *
*حيث**Ln **هي دالة اللوغاريتم الطبيعي،**Nf/No **هي النسبة بين كربون**-14 **في العينة إلى الجسم الحي**.  **و**t1/2  **هو عمر النصف للكربون**-14 **والذي يساوي**5730 **سنة**.*
*فإذا افترضنا أن هناك عينة تم قياس نسبة كربون**-14 **ووجدت أنها**12% **بالمقارنة مع نسبته في الاجسام الحية فإن حساب عمر العينة يكون حسب المعادلة السابقة على النحو التالي**:*
*t = [ Ln (0.10) / (-0.693) ] x 5,700 years *
*t = [ (-2.303) / (-0.693) ] x 5,700 years *
*t = [ 3.323 ] x 5,700 years *
*t = 18,940 years old *
*في هذه المعادلات لايوضع اعتبار لاي تغييرات وهذا خطأ*

*ملاحظة*
*لأن عمر النصف للكربون**-14 **هو**5730 **سنة فإن الكربون**-14 **يستخدم لتقدير عمر كائنات لا يزيد عمرها عن**60000 **سنة**. ( **واتعجب كيف يقول احدهم ان عمر جمجمه مليون ونصف ومقياسه لا يزيد عن ستين الف سنه**)  **ولكن بنفس المبدأ الذي يستخدم لتقدير العمر في الكربون**-14 **يطبق على عناصر مشعة أخرى تتواجد في جسم الانسان مثل البوتاسيوم**-40 **وعمر النصف له كبير جداً ويساوي**1.3x109 **سنة**.  **كذلك عنصر اليوراتيوم**-238 **وعمر نصفه**4.5x109 **سنة ةعنصر الثوريوم**-232 **الذي عمر نصفه**14x109 **سنة وعنصر الرابيديوم**-87 **الذي عمر نصفه**49x109 **سنة**.*
*
باستخدام العناصر السابقة يتمكن العلماء من تقدير أعمار العينات التي اساسها كائنات حية أو العينات الجيولوجية**. *
*
 جدير بالذكر ان تقدير الاعمار باستخدام الكربون**-14 **او غيره من العناصر المشعة لا يعطي نتائج دقيقة للعينات بعد العام**1940 **حيث**تم اكتشاف القنابل النووية والمفاعلات النووية التي انتجت التجارب عنها**اضافة لنسبة العناصر المشعة الموجودة في الطبيعة مما احدث خلل في النسبة**الطبيعية بين الكربون**-12 **والكربون**-14 **في**الغلاف الجوي التي اعتمدنا عليها في حساب عمر العينة واصبحت العينه من**الممكن ان تعطي اعمرا اضعاف التي يجب ان تعطيه لان مقياس الكربون المشع في**اجسامنا حاليا اضعاف ما كان عليه سابقا فباستخدام النسبه في النباتات او**عظام الانسان حاليا التي هي اضعاف المفترضه وباستخدامها كمقياس لتحلل عظام**تعرضت لكربون من خمسة الاف سنه ولكن تعرضت لكربون مشع اقل بكثير جدا مما**نحن عليه الان بسبب الانشطه النوويه فيعطي التحليل نتيجه ان عمر هذه العظام**اضعاف العمر الحقيقي فبدل من خمسة الاف سنه يعطي خمسين الف سنه وهكذا**.*
*بالاضافه**  الي القنابل والمفاعلات النوويه التي افسدت تماما مقياس الكربون المشع**وغيره من المقاييس الاشعاعيه يتجاهل مؤيدي نظرية التطور شيئ مهم جدا وهو ان** المقاييس الاشعاعية تتاثر بثلاث عوامل مهمة وهي*

*1 **الضغط*
*2 **الحراره*
*3 **الرطوبه*

*فيفترض انهم في ظروف غير متغيره ليصبح معدل التحلل ثابت ويكون مقياس العمر صحيح*
*ولكن**بحدوث اي تغيير مثل ارتفاع الرطوبه والضغط والحراره يزداد معدل تحلل**العناصر الاشعاعية فتكون ان ينتج عمر اطول بكثر من عمر الحفريه الحقيقي**.

* *وبالطبع كل هؤلاء المؤيدين لنظرية التطور تجاهلوا عامل كوني مهم جدا وهو الطوفان الذي قدمت سابقا ادله تفصيليه علي حدوثه*

*وارتفاع** المياه وصل الي اعلي من اي جبل علي سطح الارض ونتخيل الضغط الناتج من**ارتفاع مثل هذا علي السنتي المربع يكون عالي جدا جدا فينتج عنه معدل تحلل** العناصر المشعه اعلي مئات المرات وايضا بدل من وجود هذه الحفريات في مكان** جاف هي في الطوفان مغموره تحت المياه وهذا عامل ثاني*

*وايضا** بتغيير حرارة سطح الارض قبل الطوفان وبعده الشيئ الثابت عند علماء**الطقس وايضا باختفاء طبقة بخار الماء وهو الذي يسميه الكتاب المقدس الجلد**وهو الذي كان يمنع الاشعه الكونيه فكان نسبة ايضا الكربون المشع اقل بكثير**مما نحن عليه الان فبالطبع لو اي عينه قبل الطوفان رغم ان عمرها خمسة الاف**سنه سيثبت تحليلها انه خمسين الف سنه*
*كل هذا ويستخدم مقياس الكربون المشع بنفس المعدل فكيف*
*ولتوضيح ما قلته مره اخري*
*جمجمة**انسان او قرد او غيره من خمسة الاف سنه تعرضة لكربون مشع اقل بكثير مما**تتعرض له جمجمة انسان حاليا ثم ياخذ مقياس الحالي ويقارن نسبة الكربون فيها**فيكون**1 **الي**16 **من قيمته الحاليه فيقال انه نصف ربع ثمن الي**1 **الي**16 **اي اربع انصاف عمر*
*5730 **سنه*** 4 = 23000 **سنه تقريبا*
*ولكن الحقيقه الجمجمه الحاليه تعرضت لثلاث اضعاف مقدرا الاشعاعات ما تعرضت له الجمجمه القديمه فيكون العمر الاصلي لها هو**5000 **سنه فقط وليس**23000 **سنه*
*ثانيا هذه الجمجمه تعرضة لضغط مياه الطوفان والرطوبه وتغير الحراره*
*فلو وجد ان الكربون المشع او غيره من العناصر المشعه قد تحلل الي**1 **الي**128 **فيقول ان عمرها يتعدي**45000 **سنه ولكن تناسي الطوفان*
*فتكون النتيجه الحقيقيه غير معروفه ولكن نجد بعضهم يستغلها ويصر ان عمر هذه الجمجمه**23000 **سنه**او**45000 **سنه**ويستشهد بناء عليه بان الكتاب المقدس خطا*

*فهل تحديد عمر الجماجم والهياكل العظميه يمكن ان نعتمد عليه لنؤمن بنظرية التطور ونترك حقيقة الخلق ؟*

*اكتفي بهذا القدر في هذه النقطه وابدا في نقطه اخري*

*حفرية الكائن الحي الذي قدر عمره**47 **مليون سنه*
*وقيل انه هو المرحله الوسيطه بين الانسان والقرد*
*





*
*





*
*ورغم**ان حجم الجمجمه اصغر بكثير من الانسان ومن القرد ايضا وايضا هذا الذيل**الطويل القوي الذي يختلف عن ذيل القرد المرن وايضا اختلاف العمود الفقري**تماما عن الانسان والقرد ايضا ورغم وجود اختلافات اخري تشريحيه كثيره جدا

* *قيل انه مرحله وسيطه لان به صباع الابهام وقيل ان له اظافر بدل من مخالب*
*والحقيقه** قبل الخوض في تفاصيل هذا الامر لو افترض انه مرحله وسيطه لشيئ فهو من**الوهله الاولي مرحله وسيطه من زاحف الي اشباه قرده وليس من قرده الي انسان*
*وتشبث بها الكثير من مؤيدي نظرية التطور مثل جون هوريم ووجد في داخلها اثار اخر وجبه اكلت قبل ان تحفظ في الطبقه الرسوبيه*
*ولكن من تحليل منطقة الاسنان والراس**




*
*





**




**وبمقارنته بحفرية كائن اخر من الزواحف تاكد انه اقرب للزواحف واكد العلماء مثل ايريك شيفريت الباحث في البلانتولوجي

* *“Our analysis and results have convinced us that Ida was not an ancestor of monkeys, apes or humans, and if anything, has more relevance for our understanding of lemur and loris origins,” Seiffert told The Guardian. Seiffert published his findings in the October issue of Nature. *

*وغيره مثل كريس كيرك*
*Chris Kirk, associate professor of anthropology at the University of Texas at Austin and one of the new paper’s authors. *
*There’s no solid evidence to say that this is part of the evolutionary chain .*
*اي**. **لايوجد اي دليل قوي يقول بان هذا جزء من سلسلة التطور*
*وقيل انه جد القرد الليمور اذا فهو قد يكون تطور الي قرد وليس من قرد الي انسان كما ادعي*
*هذا لو قبل انه تطور اصلا*

*ومقال جوزيف ويسلي*
*Even they don’t believe this drivel. Just looking at the fossil it is glaringly apparent we have a lizard or four legged mammal type creature plain and simple. As for the age, 47 million years, they have absolutely no idea of what the real age is, nor do I. *

*وايضا اتسائل كيف استخدم الكربون المشع في تحديد عمره رغم ان الكربون المشع لايصلح لما هو اقدم من**60000 **سنه ؟؟؟؟*
*ثانيا رغم عدم وجود اي دليل علي انه تطور للانسان كيف يريدون ان يقنعونا بان نتخلي عن قاعدة الخلق ونؤمن بنظرية التطور ؟؟؟؟؟*
*ثالثا هذا يهدم ان الانسان اصله قرد فهل سيبدؤن في محاولة اقناعنا بان الانسان اصله سحليه كبيره ؟؟؟؟؟*


*وفي النهاية ايضا اتسائل ما الذي يجعل مؤيدي نظرية التطور يصروا علي ان الانسان اصله قرد هل فقط لاثبات عدم وجود قوه خالق ؟*

*وحتي لو اثبتوا ان هذه مرحله من مراحل تطور القرد*

*هل مثل هذا ينفي بطريقه قاطعه مع وجود هذه الكائنات وحفرياتها ان الرب خلق انسان عاقل متفرد وهو ادم ؟*

*ما**الذي يمنع ان كان هناك قرود متطوره وغيرها من الحيوانات التي اندثرت قبل**الانسان او بعده حتي الطوفان غير عاقله ولكن الرب خلق كائن حي عاقل هو ادم ؟*
*اعتقد لن يستطيع احد ان يؤكد لي العكس*

*اذا**لن اخاطر بابديتي وارفض قاعدة الخلق ولن اؤمن بنظرية التطور الشموليه**حتي**يثبت العلم بطريقه واضحه غير قابله للشك ان الله لم يخلق ادم ولكن قرد**حدثت له طفره اعجازيه و تطور واصبح فجاه عاقل قادر من اصدار نغمات الي ان**يتكلم لغه مفهومه بشكل اعجازي وهو الانسان الاول*

*وايضا**بشكل اعجازي اخر تطور معه انثي من قرده غير عاقله غير متكلمه الي انسانه**عاقله متكلمه وهي حواء لتتزاوج مع ادم ويبدا الجنس البشري*
*واضيف شيئ اخير حتي لو كان حدث تلك المعجزه التي حولت قرد غير عاقل غير ناطق الي انسان عاقل ناطق ويجب ان تحدث هذه المعجزه مرتين*
*ايضا**مثل هذه المعجزه تستلزم قوه عاقله لصنع هذه المعجزه وهو الرب الخالق**بالطبع وبتاكدنا بوجود الرب الخالق يكون ما ذكره في كتابه صحيح وهو المؤكد*


----------



## Veronicaa (29 أبريل 2013)

ممكن اعرف سبب حذف مشاركتي من الموضوع؟؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (29 أبريل 2013)

Veronicaa قال:


> ممكن اعرف سبب حذف مشاركتي من الموضوع؟؟؟


 
*غير مسموح بكتابة أفكار غير مسيحية *

*أو إتهام الكنيسة بتبني معتقدات ضد الكتاب المقدس *

*رجاء عدم السطو على مواضيع الآخرين - قوانين القسم - *

.


----------



## fredyyy (29 أبريل 2013)

*ُيغلق *

.


----------

